# What Liquid Yeast?



## mobrien (4/6/07)

Hi guys,

After an octoberfest which is brewing this weekend, then lagering after that, its time for some fun.

Al and I always brew together, double batch ending up with one keg each. The plan is to do two brews 2 weeks apart in 6 weeks time.

Here is the idea - we want to get a good liquid yeast, and then both design a beer using it. We'll brew one, then after kegging two weeks later just pitch straight on the yeast cake - we've never done that.

So I'd love some suggestions - whats a cool liquid yeast we could use? Ale yeast - something that will easiliy be used twice in a row, and different.

Ideas?

M


----------



## matti (4/6/07)

have a pick.
http://www.mrmalty.com/yeast.htm


----------



## Stuster (4/6/07)

mobrien said:


> whats a cool liquid yeast we could use? Ale yeast - something that will easiliy be used twice in a row, and different.



Don't you want a lager yeast for an Oktoberfest? I've no experience with making one, but am planning one soon. This page should help you decide.


----------



## mika (4/6/07)

Use WY1335 and try and get a clear beer with it h34r:


----------



## Ross (4/6/07)

Stuster said:


> Don't you want a lager yeast for an Oktoberfest? I've no experience with making one, but am planning one soon. This page should help you decide.



Think you misread there - It's his next 2 brews he's talking about - After the Octoberfest  

+++

Hard one to answer Mobrien as it's totally reliant on what you want to brew - whatever yeast you chose. it's certainly a good way of getting value out of it  .

cheers Ross


----------



## Tim (5/6/07)

I recommend White labs WLP838 Southern german Lager for really malty lager styles.
I have made some really good Vienna and O'fests with this yeast.
Tim


----------



## browndog (5/6/07)

Hard to say as you don't give any indication what you want to make Matt, but how about WLP001 Californian ale and WLP007 dry english ale. Those two are good yeasts for a variety of styles (if you want ales :blink: )

cheers

Browndog


----------



## mobrien (5/6/07)

Thanks for the suggestions - I know it seems kind of backwards starting with the yeast, but lets just call it an experiment in design!

We'll let you know what we end up with!

M


----------



## Kai (5/6/07)

2112. It'll make a good lager, and after that the world is your oyster


----------



## DJR (5/6/07)

WY 1187 Ringwood :lol: 

Or do you mean a "cool ale" as in ferment temp?

WY 2565 Kolsch, WY 1728 Scottish or WY1007 German all ferment down to about 13C


----------



## Stuster (5/6/07)

Ross said:


> Think you misread there - It's his next 2 brews he's talking about - After the Octoberfest



Ah. Now I understand. Why not do a type of beer you've never done before? Belgian? I'm guessing it's still warm enough in Brisbane for Belgians, so why not WLP530/3787 which should is good at 18C or so. So many different beers you could do with it. Start with a pale ale and then pitch a dubbel on the yeast cake. :super:


----------



## hughman666 (5/6/07)

WLP029, you can do Kolsch, IPA, APA, Wheat with it.

Fairly flexible. Slow to krausen, but good.


----------



## hockadays (5/6/07)

Mobrien give wyeast 1007 German Ale a go. It's a great yeast that produces a unique flavour. You can use it on Alt , kolsch, pale Ale, Scotish ale. Then on the second go you'll have heaps of yeast so dump a sudo lager on it and ferment at 13degc. I've used it a few times and the only draw back with it that I found is that it can take a few weeks to drop clear and it can be a bit agressive as well. I'm going to make a scotish ale/ Irsh red with it next..

Also I'm not sure if the whitelabs version ferments as cool as well..


hockers


----------



## mobrien (10/6/07)

Thanks for all the suggestions - I think all of them sound good!

However, for this little experiment it looks like we will go a Belgian - maybe the wyeast abbey II 1762. Do a pale first then a strong.

I think we might have to try this experiement again in a few months with a german ale... we'll see!

Stay tuned - I'll post the recipes we come up with and the eventual brew photos - but it won't be for 6 weeks or so.

M


----------



## Weizguy (10/6/07)

OK, so I'm a bit late for this trip, but here's a good suggestion for next time...

I suggest a weizen yeast (say W3068/WLP300 or W3638 etc.) to brew a Dunkelweizen and then an Weizenbock/Aventinus clone on the yeast cake. You could do a third brew of an Wheat Eisbock. All are exceptional Winter drinking and a great exercise in brewing escalation.

Worth a thought?

No affiliation with wheat beer, honest! (pig's bum, what a liar. I luv wheat beer).

Seth


----------

